# If you don't have permission stay out!



## bigeye1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Myself and my guest are the only people who have permission to hunt on the propery I go to. I know this because the owner makes sure to tell me this every year. Infact I reposted the property for him this year, I call him every time we go out, drop off goodies at the house from time to time ect., and I am very greatful for this privelage to hunt. This morning just like every other year, here comes 4 guys through the woods screwing things up. Infact they came off of the neighboring poperty where nobody has permission. The guy just wont give it out. Wich is fine. One of the guys comes upto me in the stand starts to ask me if i had seen a buck. I tell him no and that I could see a long way. I then nicely explain to him who's prop. he is on and that I knew he didn't have permission to be there, but as long as they went about there business in opposite direction no big deal. I also explain to him that if he is tracking a deer he needs to go talk to the neighbor and get permission to track onto that property or he will call the game warden. On that note they said goodluck and split. These guys were nice enough, but they knew what they were doing. The fact of the matter is that people like myself spend alot of time to build relationships with landowners, and devote a alot of time to the property itself. When I spoke to the owner last he told me he wanted to know if people were out there, and he would take care of. From here on out I not going to be nice and I'll just call the owner while I am out there and let him call the law. 
So if you are one of those guys that thinks its ok to go where you want, IT's NOT OK, STAY OUT!
Sorry for the long post but it just pisses me off.
On a side note my guest did get a doe today


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Yea it sucks that people having a license think it gives them the right to go wherever they want to hunt or fish. I feel your pain and hope the intruders don't screw up a good thing for you.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

On the place we hunt, my friend comes in after the morning hunt and tell me that he just walked past a gut pile, 2 empty beer cans and a spent slug shot gun shell. Well the gut pile wasn't from this morning because he could see the area from his stand so I guess some one was gun hunting there either Thurs or Friday. We haven't been seeing many deer lately ans this is really discouraging.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

say hello to the 10 percent of hunters who make the rest of us look bad. That sucks sorry you guys have to put up with this. More game wardens and accoutability would make this a more rare occurance IMO


----------



## Raker (May 9, 2004)

We had the exact same problem today!

This idiot came from a neighboring property toting a 12 gauge automatic. He jumps a deer on the property line and bang, bang, bang in less than 5 seconds. I am not sure if he hit the deer and I am not sure if he even looked. I have never figured out why people take these types of shots. You are trying to kill something that you intend to eat. Why gut shoot or wound an animal.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I had a couple tresspassers on my property one afternoon this week.I just happened to be returning home and looked down in my ravine and saw two guys walking along carrying shotguns with blaze orange on.
I stopped the truck,walked down into the woods and showed them where the property line is.
They entered my property from a neighbor who only owns 5 acres.
About an hour later I decide to check on these guys. 
They moved off of the property line about one foot.
Strange part is they were 20 feet apart, each sitting with their backs against a large tree overlooking a creek bottom full of mature trees as you would do while hunting deer.
Their suspiscious behavior got to me,so I walked into the woods and asked them exactly what are you hunting?...they both said "rabbits"!
I replied that I never saw anyone hunt rabbits like that before.
Deer gun season was not in at the time.These guys were either poachers or incredibly inexperienced hunters.
I thought about calling the game warden,but they left shortly after.


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

Big Joshy said:


> say hello to the 10 percent of hunters who make the rest of us look bad. That sucks sorry you guys have to put up with this. More game wardens and accoutability would make this a more rare occurance IMO


I would have to say the Slob hunters are waaaay more than 10% around my neck of the woods.

I very seldom hear a single shot unless it's mine. 90% of the time I hear:

1) rapid fire. boom, boom boom... or
2) a quick boom boom,,,,,,,,,,, and the last hale Mary boom 10 sec. later.
3) boom,,,,,,,,,,,,, boom,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,boom
4) 4th of July Grand finally.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Sorry to hear about that ! I myself cant stand trespassers . I shot a doe on my buddies property saturday afternoon , well needless to say she ran on to the neighbors land and dies . Before I even considered recovering her I went down to the house and called the guy to get permission in which he was fine with me getting the deer . The places I do hunt I value very much , and a simple phone call is all it takes to make sure I am able to hunt these places from year to year is such a simple task . I just dont know why other people cant do the same . It just amazes me at the lack of respect some guys have just so they can shoot a deer !!!


----------



## swank (Dec 26, 2008)

I know what you guys mean.I hunt in northwest ohio an I got off work at 8am monday morning of gun season.Got out there put my hunting stuff on got the muzzleloader out of the truck an turned around an there was 15 guys in the woods from toledo that do not have permission to be there.They stopped one year an got it now they think they dont haft to ask.And they shot up the farmers stuff when they got permission.Hes getting really mad about it. This pass sat I drove buy an two guys from toledo were there again sitting in there truck watching the field to see if they seen a deer trying to make it in the corn field.I stopped looked at them an made a phone call.Came back threw they were gone.Needless to say next year im ganna take my camera an photos will be taken of the road hunting an trespassing an there ass will be had tired of it.....Me an my uncle work hard to keep that place I have lost all my other places these guys have ruined.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Similar posts are on here constantly. They serve only, as indicated, a relief valve for us to blow off a little steam. In my opinion, trespassing is the worst aspect of hunting. It is disgusting, depressing, and yet apparently, here to stay! The slobs just don't give a crap, they have no legit places to hunt, and will never take the time(or trouble) to try to get permission. They ARE the bullies who trash, overharvest, and generally disrespect whichever property they happen to be on(which is usually an out-of-the-way place) and think they can hunt and not be caught, much less "bothered" by the people who do have legal permission. Which brings me to my next point, (written) permission. Just knowing the owner and/or having "verbal" permission to be on a property for recreational purposes will NOT stop law enforcement from giving you a ticket, or arresting you for trespassing! The regs. are very specific on this issue. I wonder how many of the people who complain abt the people who "trespass" on "their" hunting area, have the required permission, IN WRITING, to be there legally themselves??


----------



## scottie (May 6, 2008)

Stopped huntin' my own land when I had a 357 pointed at my head from trespassers. Now allow only one fellow, an old friend of my son, on the land. It's been a decade. The land has been good to him. Been yet to get my first summer sausage. But he's a good and trusted lad, and he leaves the land better than he found it.

Point being, if you have a friendly landowner that lets you hunt, a little bit of the spoils goes a long way to good feelings. Old men like a taste of the wild, too.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

At least they don't steal your feeders, cameras, stool, and blinds from your own land while tresspassing


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Hey Eric E....that is exactly what happened to me. My trail camera disappeared from my land about a month ago.


----------



## bigbuck1968 (Oct 25, 2011)

I feel your pain. We have private land we bow hunt but go to public land to gun hunt. We do this due to gun only hunters who hunt the woods we bow hunt and they push and leave. But my story is about gun hunting public land. My GF, myself, and a hunting partner show up early to get our spot. As we are sitting there waiting for sun light to come before we walk in (just in-case we kick something up we might get a shot), this 4 door truck pulls up. A couple of guys jump out and run into the woods while loading their guns 1 1/2 hours before day light and before we even had a chance to get in there. While on their way in there, they do kick up a few deer as we can hear them but, of course, cannot see them or where they ran off. We decide to go in and get to the spot we wanted. However, as we near it, we see a flash light moving around. I assume to let us know he was there already. so we move to a different spot just to have a different guy walk up about 10 yards from us and sit down on a bucket. Within five minutes of him sitting down, his cell phone begins to ring, and ring, and ring, til he let it go to voicemail. We could hear it clear as a bell and I am sure so did any deer that were near, or if they were even near anymore. so ok its public so what can i say. well sun comes up I see orange in front of us on private land so I looked to this guy next to us and said hey there is a guy in front of us. he says "I know, there is 6 of us here". and then i look around and realized I had no where to shoot if deer came out AND we could be dodging bullets! IF, and I mean if we did hit one, I would have to fight off 6 guys to retrieve it so we left to go find a different spot. we did find a spot and didn't hear any shots come from there so I am hoping karma helped me on that one. What happened to being respectful and courteious to other people?


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

We had some idiots on a nieghboring property that were here for a week in the fall to deforest some of the other property and the dumbys took our stand which was locked down with heavy duty chain... and that really p.o. ed us cause that was where I shot my first buck in that stand and a hunt of a lifetime there with my dad by me (I was 9 then) now we couldn't fit in a blind together. We also had a dufus come off the other property this shotgun season and our line was CLEARLY posted with signs, light reflectors, and orange spray paint on trees and leaves! He saw our buddy, turned around, and ran back to his property like a little kid that just got a spankin haha. And some trespassers are just stupid, we got one guy who walked by our camera multiple times and never realized the big black camera on the tree, smh.
Don't ever get me started with the little dirt bikers...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## tvfisherman (Apr 16, 2004)

I mostly hunt my inlaws property, and always with one of them. However they do have permission to hunt just about every piece of neighboring land and everyone takes the time to drive around and look for vehicles anywhere to make sure we're not about to walk through a section of woods someone else is in. There is great cooperation and communication between all parties. Last year one of the areas we hit we checked in at the house of the owner and he told us no one else was there that day and said we should be good. Just a few minutes into the woods we spotted two guys in the owners ladder stands that he bowhunts from. We asked them about being there (carefully) and they told us that Bill to them they could be there. Problem is, the owners name is not Bill, neither are any of the neighbors. We let it go cause we didn't want to start anything. THen we found their truck just pulled off of the st rt with PA plates. We stopped back at the house and told John (owners name) what we saw and he said he had chased two guys from PA off earlier in the week. He called the GW but by the time he got there those two had smarts enough to bug out. On a side note, I shot my buck on that land this year and as is customary, we always take some meat up for them since they were kind enough to let us hunt. Best policy I think.


----------



## Dr.Outdoors (Jul 21, 2011)

I hate hunting public land during gun season. :S Whats that song...Jokers to my left, Jokers to my right. Yea you get the point. Thank GOD for bow season or us public land hunters would never get anything.


----------

